# Optimum Clear Coat Restorer



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

So, I think alot of us have seen Optimim's newest addition to the market, their Clear Coat Restorer (CCR)

Obviously I have been trying to do as much research into this as I can, but where it is such a new product, there really isnt much information on it.

Now I have seen a video from Brain at Apex Detailing (USA) and I thought from the fist coat, the improvement was massive, however, when the second coat was applied, he did comment that it became a bit grabby, which is to be expected. 
I have added the video link here: 




I have also added The Rag Company's video here: 




Now, I think this could be very interesting, a 'self leaving clear coat' aimed at the general public.

The US retail price is around $90.00 https://optimumcarcare.com/product/optimum-clear-coat-restorer-ccr-,

So I guess we can see the price at around £100 here in the UK?

I also note that it only comes in 9oZ, a few YouTube comments made by 
Yvan Lacroix sate that one bottle can easily do a medium size car,obviously a medium car over in the US, is equivalent to a larger size car over here.

A few more questions that were asked in the comments where:
1. Is it permanent? 
2. Can it be used to fill and level panels like an old fashioned glaze would? 
3. Can it be used on "good" paint that is micromared in place of polishing? 
4. Is there a limit to the depth of scratches it will fill? E.g., if you have a panel with scratches not quite down to the base but visible, can you use this to fill them in? 
5. Is it as hard as original clear? Can it be polished

And Yvan Lacroix's response to each question was:

Yvan Lacroix
1 week ago (edited)
BigOldDog 
1 yes
2 better 
3yes, but if it can be polished go that route.
4 as long as when you wet the surface with Optimum Paint Prep it looks good, Optimum Clear Coat Restorer will give you that look permanently.
5 yes, and it can be polished.

I will be speaking to a few companies that sell Optimum products over here in the UK to see when it will be available, and I really look forward to doing a review of this product when I can get my hands on it.

So is anyone else excited about this product as much as I am?


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Sounds like a very interesting product, though I'm always sceptical. I'll watch the video now and see what it's all about.

Would be interesting to hear what Jon @ Forensic thinks of it.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

MBRuss said:


> Sounds like a very interesting product, though I'm always sceptical. I'll watch the video now and see what it's all about.
> 
> Would be interesting to hear what Jon @ Forensic thinks of it.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Defo watch the video, I have and no doubt I will be thinking of things to test it on all night lol.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Ljh1991 said:


> So is anyone else excited about this product as much as I am?


Yes, very much so! 

There was some confusion about what this product was, initially, but it's basically a _paint product_ rather than a traditional detailing product. A wipe-on, self-leveling, 5-10 micron per coat thickness clearcoat of what they say is a similar technology to OEM clear (Urethane, so I'm assuming this is a 1K, iso-cured polyurethane, though I'd ask Optimum to confirm.), with a dry/cure time rapid enough to make it useful for detailers...

As a detailer without a paint booth or all the gear, the idea of being able to reapply clearcoat to areas of paint too thin to polish is amazing. Material that can then be sanded, polished, and protected with whatever LSP's you like.

It looks like Health & Safety is still a significant issue for the DIY'er (Respirator with fresh carbon cartridges, good ventilation, gloves, goggles, etc, are non-optional according to OPT, which would fit with it being a proper paint product.), and one would still want a clean environment to apply this in (Otherwise you could probably still get dust-nibs, just like paint.), but still... It adds a whole new dimension to what we could do as detailers. Not just take material away to make a vehicle look aesthetically better, but actually put _it back_...

This is a huge deal, and I'm looking forward to trying it.

- Steampunk


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

I was looking at this yesterday via Apex Detailing You Tube Channel. I posted a link in the Waxes,Sealant and Paint Protection thread. It certainly does look an interesting product.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

I have just sent a long-ish email to Optimum, and I am awaiting there response.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Ljh1991 said:


> I have just sent a long-ish email to Optimum, and I am awaiting there response.


Out of curiosity, what did you ask them?


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Bit of a downer on us over in the uk at the moment, quick response back. 

At this time we are unable to ship this to our international distributors.

Once we have an ETA on when it is able to be shipped overseas, we will let our international distributors know. We apologize for the delay.


We are working diligently to get everything ready to ship overseas as soon as possible!


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

So is there anyone in the US thats coming over here and wants to bring me a bottle to try


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

One thing that hasn’t been spoken about yet is the finish of CCR.

Apex didn’t touch on it which is interesting however you can see an example of it in his video. It seemed to be conveniently brushed over and in fact, shot out of the rag company vid where they did a black bumper in terrible lighting.

My assumption is that it will have a horribly rough finish due to the application process and for it to be acceptable “Detail” standard, it will need to be applied in multiple coats then sanded and polished out. If the product allows for it.

Time will tell if this is the case.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

WristyManchego said:


> One thing that hasn't been spoken about yet is the finish of CCR.
> 
> Apex didn't touch on it which is interesting however you can see an example of it in his video. It seemed to be conveniently brushed over and in fact, shot out of the rag company vid where they did a black bumper in terrible lighting.
> 
> ...


Precisely... This is the thing yet to be seen. The bumper in the Rag Company video looked really pretty rough. Good enough to flip a used car, but not up to 'detailer' standards.

However, the fact that it _can_ still be sanded and polished out properly afterwards, is what I am excited about... Working with the assumption that this is still necessary, just like any other paint refinish repair.

- Steampunk


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

Steampunk said:


> Precisely... This is the thing yet to be seen. The bumper in the Rag Company video looked really pretty rough. Good enough to flip a used car, but not up to 'detailer' standards.
> 
> However, the fact that it _can_ still be sanded and polished out properly afterwards, is what I am excited about... Working with the assumption that this is still necessary, just like any other paint repair.
> 
> - Steampunk


Fingers crossed. I thought Apex bro would've covered this, hopefully Jon does.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

New video from Apex 




In addition to CCR there is also Optimum Opti Shield Sprayable Paint Protection. Professional only product. Not much out there in terms of information but did find this video



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=381330225754737



and

*"Optimum Sprayable Paint Protection is a unique 2 part system that allows you to protect just about any surface and part. Imagine being able to ppf the hood, wheels, door jambs, the side of an RV all without seams ... all that and more can be done.

With our Color Encapsulation Technology you can also change the color of the car. Color Encapsulation Technology isn't a die or pigment added to Optimum Sprayable Paint Protection, but we use actual automotive paint to change the color."* http://optimumforums.org/topic/64029-opti-shield-sprayable-paint-protection/


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

...as if by magic.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

I like the fact that you can use it on headlights.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

After spending a bit more time this evening going over a few videos of this product, I think once its been mastered (how to lay it down) I think this could take of a storm over here for detailers etc.

In my views, I think the single coat that was applied by Apex Detailing was better than the 2 coats together, at the end of the video you can see 'Drag Marks' on the side of the panel that he was working on, but then again, like I said before, once it has been mastered I think this could get very interesting.


----------



## bigchunk (Feb 23, 2019)

Kamikaze have artificial clear coat that sounds very similar to Optimums product, not sure on the life expectancy of the Kamikaze product though, it also needs to be applied with their clear coat machine pad.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Optimum CCR is not a lone case in wipe on clear coat products. Here is a link to Advanced Auto Reconditioning that looks similar to CCR.






They even say their 2 part resin is not Optimums


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Optimum podcast - CCR

https://optimumsynergypodcast.libsyn.com/clear-coat-restorer


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Ljh1991 said:


> Bit of a downer on us over in the uk at the moment, quick response back.
> 
> At this time we are unable to ship this to our international distributors.
> 
> ...


The latest view from OPT on shipping over here.

*There are no plans to ship internationally at this time - a hazmat product.* http://optimumforums.org/topic/64028-clear-coat-restorer/?page=3&tab=comments#comment-96466


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

I really thought we would have seen a few more reviews from over the pond....


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I think it is just early days. Sometimes these new types of products take a while for people to start using and experimenting


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

lowejackson said:


> I think it is just early days. Sometimes these new types of products take a while for people to start using and experimenting


Or get good enough to post pics/videos.


----------

